# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  मेरा जन्मदिन

## Rated R

दोस्तों आज ही दिन यानी उनतीस अप्रैल को मेरा जन्मदिन है..:birthday:

आज मैंने गरीबों को भोजन करवाने की योजना बनाई है. और फिर रात में घरवालों के साथ पार्टी..     :cup:

----------


## Dark Rider

> दोस्तों आज ही दिन यानी उनतीस अप्रैल को मेरा जन्मदिन है..:birthday:
> 
> आज मैंने गरीबों को भोजन करवाने की योजना बनाई है. और फिर रात में घरवालों के साथ पार्टी..     :cup:


मुझे नहीं बुलाया पार्टी में ये ले

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

mere aur mtm ki taraf se aapko Mubarakbaad janamdin ki ...



:)

----------


## Dark Rider

> mere aur mtm ki taraf se aapko Mubarakbaad janamdin ki ...
> 
> 
> 
> :)


जी वाकई में जन्म दिन आपको मुबारक हो 

वो उप्पर वाला बस मजाक था

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

hahajaha ;)

----------


## Devil khan

मित्र आपको जन्मदिन की हार्दिक सुभकामनाये ......................

----------


## Rated R

धन्यवाद आप सभियों  का     :mango:

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

मुझे ही भूल गए ?

----------


## Krish13

मित्र जन्म दिन की हार्दिक शुभकामनाऐँ

----------

